# hp psc 1510: problème d'impression couleur



## xixa (9 Juillet 2008)

bonjour à tous, 

j'ai un imac 2006 sous tiger et une imprimante hp psc 1510 tout en un.
la numérisation et la copie monochrome fonctionnent très bien mais pas l'impression couleur.
l'impression photo est nickel

quand j'imprime:
-dominante bleu
-le rouge quasi absent
- le jaune inexistant
- l'impression (sans niveau de gris et cartouche noir uniquement) est soit marron, soit violet

j'ai changé mainte et mainte fois de cartouche couleur (ca revient cher surtout que se sont des hp) et le problème persiste.
j'ai déjà désinstallé et réinstallé plusieurs fois le logiciel, je l'ai même mis à jour et toujours ce problème.

est ce du à l'imprimante, à l'installation ou à tiger?
que faire car l'achat d'une autre imprimante m'est impossible.

ps: elle fonctionne pour le moment en monochrome sur le mac et il n'y a pas de problème quand elle est branchée sur mon pc portable.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2008)

xixa a dit:


> ps: elle fonctionne pour le moment en monochrome sur le mac et il n'y a pas de problème quand elle est branchée sur mon pc portable.


C'est donc un problème logiciel propre à Mac OS X, l'imprimante est bonne.

A savoir :

les anciennes imprimantes HP n'ont pas de logiciels UB (pour Intel) sur le CD. Il faut télécharger les mises à jour sur le site HP. Or cette mise à jour nécessite la désinstallation préalable de l'ancienne version des logiciels. Parfois, cette désinstallation ne s'effectue pas correctement, des modules pour PPC restent et les modules UB ne sont pas installé par la suite.

Concernant l'impression, le disque d'installation n°1 contient les drivers UB correspondant à cette imprimante. En théorie, il n'est pas besoin d'installer quoique ce soit pour pouvoir imprimer (je ne parle pas des fonctions de numérisation).

Voici la marche à suivre :

1. Désinstaller les actuels logiciels HP en utilisant la procédure prévue par HP.

2. Mettre à la corbeille les logiciels suivants s'ils encore présents sur ton Mac après cette procédure :

Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Application Support/hp
Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/HPScanPro.ds
Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Receipts/com.apple.HewlettPackardPrinterDrivers.pkg (ou un nom se rapprochant fortement de cela, je n'ai plus Tiger pour vérifier)

Mettre aussi à la corbeille les dossiers .framework qui pourraient se trouver dans Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Frameworks et qui comportent HP dans leur nom (ne pas toucher aux autres bien entendu).


3. Réinstaller les drivers UB fournis d'origine par Apple :

 Insérer le DVD d'installation n°1 et lancer Optional Install
 Cocher la case en vis à vis de Gestionnaire d'impression Hewlett-Packard et seulement celle-ci (toutes les autres doivent être décochées)
 Installer

4. Installer cette version du paquet logiciel HP pour la PSC 1510.

5. Faire une réparation des autorisations (impératif)

Normalement tout devrait être revenu dans l'ordre. Parfois un reboot du Mac est nécessaire ainsi qu'un redémarrage de l'imprimante.


----------



## xixa (9 Juillet 2008)

merci de ton aide.


----------



## nonoparadox (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai exactement le même problème. 
Quel est le disque avec les drivers UB ? C'est le disque d'installation d'origine fourni par apple ou bien le disque fourni à l'achat de l'imprimante ?

Si c'est les disques d'install, je ne les ai plus, je les ai prêtés un (ex!)-ami , qui ne me les a jamais rendus ... grrrr. Du coup, y a t il un autre moyen de retrouver ce qu'il faut ?

Merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2011)

Coco, ce post a plus de trois ans. 

Je parlais des DVD d'installation de Mac OS X fournis avec la machine. Ceux dont seul un âne se séparerait.

Pour ton imprimante installe ça : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&dlc=fr&lc=fr&os=219&product=428800&sw_lang=

Sans garantie.


----------

